# Mark IV Vs Mark III



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

I used to have Canon Mark III and was very happy with it. But then I purchased Mark IV and I am having some issues - the photographs come out dull and not very vivid. Very disappointed. Does anyone have this issue with Mark IV?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am going to assume you are talking about .jpg images not Raw files.   Are you using the same picture style for .jpg?  Are you using a user defined setting?  Take a look starting at page 183 of the manual.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 13, 2017)

If you don't shoot RAW then do that and process files in LR.
Are you using same lenses you used on the Mk III ?


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 13, 2017)

Irrelevant question. "what" MkIV?

Other than that, there's about 1,000 reasons you would run into this. Are all your settings and presets the same?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2017)

The only current Canon camera with a MkIII and MkIV would be the 5D.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2017)

sam weller said:


> I used to have Canon Mark III and was very happy with it. But then I purchased Mark IV and I am having some issues - the photographs come out dull and not very vivid. Very disappointed. Does anyone have this issue with Mark IV?



SOunds like you might be shooting in-camera .JPG images, and the settings are not very conducive to a snappy, saturated .JPEG file. If this is the case, I would look carefully at how you have the newer camera set up. Might need more contrast,more saturation, a bit more sharpening, something like those three things can make a big, big difference in how the images come out of the camera. Contrast is sometimes called Tone Curve, and of course Saturation is saturation of the color hues; those two parameters play a large part in how snappy a .JPEG is if it is created by the camera.


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I am going to assume you are talking about .jpg images not Raw files.   Are you using the same picture style for .jpg?  Are you using a user defined setting?  Take a look starting at page 183 of the manual.


I shoot in the RAW.  I also own Canon EOS 7D. I shoot in RAW format with it, too. I took the same pictures with both EOS 7D and EOS 5D Mark IV. I then compared the settings on both 7D and Mark IV - the were the same. Photographs on EOS 7D were more vivid and vibrant than on Mark IV


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

goodguy said:


> If you don't shoot RAW then do that and process files in LR.
> Are you using same lenses you used on the Mk III ?


I shoot RAW and I used the same lenses on all of my cameras.


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

Derrel said:


> sam weller said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have Canon Mark III and was very happy with it. But then I purchased Mark IV and I am having some issues - the photographs come out dull and not very vivid. Very disappointed. Does anyone have this issue with Mark IV?
> ...


I always shoot in the RAW. And I also have a Canon EOS 7D. To experiment, I took pictures of same objects with both 7D and Mark IV. Settings were the same on both cameras. But photographs on EOS 7D were more vivid and vibrant than on Mark IV


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

Derrel said:


> sam weller said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have Canon Mark III and was very happy with it. But then I purchased Mark IV and I am having some issues - the photographs come out dull and not very vivid. Very disappointed. Does anyone have this issue with Mark IV?
> ...



I shoot in the RAW. I also own Canon EOS 7D. I shoot in RAW format with it, too. I took the same pictures with both EOS 7D and EOS 5D Mark IV. I then compared the settings on both 7D and Mark IV - the were the same. Photographs on EOS 7D were more vivid and vibrant than on Mark IV


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

goodguy said:


> If you don't shoot RAW then do that and process files in LR.
> Are you using same lenses you used on the Mk III ?


I shoot in the RAW. I also own Canon EOS 7D. I shoot in RAW format with it, too. And I used same lenses on all cameras - my original camera EOS 7D, then Mark III and then on Mark IV. I took the same pictures with both EOS 7D, Mark III and EOS 5D Mark IV. I then compared the settings on both 7D and Mark IV - they were the same. Photographs on EOS 7D were more vivid and vibrant than on Mark IV


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2017)

Raw files are just that, raw data.  They need to be post processed to achieve the look you desire.  


sam weller said:


> Photographs on EOS 7D were more vivid and vibrant than on Mark IV


If you are meaning the LCD screen, it is pretty much worthless for anything other than composition and blown highlights.


----------



## sam weller (Apr 13, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Raw files are just that, raw data.  They need to be post processed to achieve the look you desire.
> 
> 
> sam weller said:
> ...


Yes, I understand what you are saying. But comparing RAW images taken by EOS 7D and Mark IV you can't help noticing that EOS 7D pictures are far more vivid and the colors are much more vibrant than the ones taken by Mark IV. Given the fact that the RAW files need to be processed by PS or LR.


----------



## weepete (Apr 14, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it if it's a raw file. Or if it really bothers you add a preset to boost saturation and contrast on import.


----------



## sam weller (Apr 14, 2017)

weepete said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if it's a raw file. Or if it really bothers you add a preset to boost saturation and contrast on import.


Thank you!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 14, 2017)

Mark iv has a firmware update btw...


----------



## greybeard (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not familiar with Canon but with Nikon if I set my in camera picture control to say "vivid" then my raw images are previewed in NX2 with the "vivid" preset added as an overlay and  can be converted to JPEG or whatever  with the vivid preset overlay added.   I can, of course, change the preset  to neutral or flat or any other of several presets and the conversions will respond as set..  Could the "picture control" on your MK IV be set to something like neutral or flat and the picture control on your MK III and 7D be set to a snappier setting like vivid?


----------



## sam weller (Apr 16, 2017)

greybeard said:


> I am not familiar with Canon but with Nikon if I set my in camera picture control to say "vivid" then my raw images are previewed in NX2 with the "vivid" preset added as an overlay and  can be converted to JPEG or whatever  with the vivid preset overlay added.   I can, of course, change the preset  to neutral or flat or any other of several presets and the conversions will respond as set..  Could the "picture control" on your MK IV be set to something like neutral or flat and the picture control on your MK III and 7D be set to a snappier setting like vivid?


No. All the settings are identical...


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2017)

sam weller said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I am not familiar with Canon but with Nikon if I set my in camera picture control to say "vivid" then my raw images are previewed in NX2 with the "vivid" preset added as an overlay and  can be converted to JPEG or whatever  with the vivid preset overlay added.   I can, of course, change the preset  to neutral or flat or any other of several presets and the conversions will respond as set..  Could the "picture control" on your MK IV be set to something like neutral or flat and the picture control on your MK III and 7D be set to a snappier setting like vivid?
> ...


Only thing left to do would be to find another MK IV, set it up as your other MK IV and compare the results.  If they are the same then you'll know that it is just the nature of the beast.  If the borrowed MK IV is the same as your MK III and 7D then I'd be calling Canon for a return authorization.


----------



## sam weller (Apr 16, 2017)

greybeard said:


> sam weller said:
> 
> 
> > greybeard said:
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate your input!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2017)

Seems to me like there might be just different expected users for the two cameras. Also, the 7D has what I think of as an excessive emphasis on noise reduction.

I am wondering what the software is doing on import of the .CR2 files? The software is the interpreter of the data; if the import profile better suits the 7D, then the images the raw file converter creates will favor the 7D over the 5D.

But still--I would not really expect the identical image characteristics from two different camera models. I would expect a more neutral, lower-contrast image from the 5D, and a punchier, more vibrant image from the 7D, just sort of based on stereotypical expected uses for these two cameras, one for portraiture/landscape, the other for sports/action work.


----------

